# Apple iOS 5: news, opinions & general news



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

iOS 5 represents a decent step forward for iOS, a solid, powerful operating system for those who want a smartphone to 'just work' with minimal faffing about or under the hood tinkering. It's not everyone's cup of tea (as I'm sure we'll see in this thread) but for those that like it it does the job!

It's also a solid step forward on previous incarnations:


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2011)

A guide to some of the slightly less obvious features in iOS 5:

http://www.macstories.net/tutorials/ios-5-tips-tricks-hidden-features/


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2011)

too many iphone threads!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

elbows said:


> A guide to some of the slightly less obvious features in iOS 5:
> 
> http://www.macstories.net/tutorials/ios-5-tips-tricks-hidden-features/



Neat! Really like Cards, very nice little app, can see that one doing very well...


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> too many iphone threads!


Indeed. It's getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> too many iphone threads!



Is it really hard to keep up? They all discuss different elements rather than everything being on one super bloated 60 page thread that most people aren't going to read most of...better to keep it simple I reckon.

That said if you or most people don't like it I'm sure they'll democratically die through lack of posts!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2011)

cloud and ios5 on the same thread at least


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Indeed. It's getting ridiculous now.



I wouldn't go that far, though I would agree if there were many more threads than we now have, probably around the sensible max right now. I mean there is a new OS and a new phone, which justifies two threads. The thread about IOS 5 assistant was originally pre-launch speculation and its title is now misleading, I assume it will now fade away and subsequent discussion of this subject will take place on the iPhone 4S thread.

If anything this leaves the extremely long-running general iPhone thread in question, but if people want to talk about older versions of the iPhone or stuff not speciic to a particular model or OS version then I don't know where else they'd go but that one.

Obviously you can set different rules if you want, but seeing as there is an entire forum dedicated to mobiles and tablets, I struggle to see how more than 3 but far less than 10 threads about iPhones & related tech can really be described as ridiculous.


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> cloud and ios5 on the same thread at least



I would completely agree except the problem there is that the iCloud stuff works on computers too, so the thread on its not even in this sub forum.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree too many iphone threads


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2011)

Which one would you kill off then? This one and have people discuss iOS5 in the main iPhone thread? I guess that would make some sense, especially as this thread doesn't have much in it and iOS 5 is already being discussed on other thread(s).


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

iOS 5 is multitouch?! Oooo.


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2011)

iOS 5:

Like - notifications, Safari (but no tabs on iPhone?)
Dislike - default mail set to iCloud without asking , no link still from iCloud <-> Exchange


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

Winot said:


> no link still from iCloud <-> Exchange



 Why would there/should there be???


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Look! It's a man holding an expensive phone in his hand! Someone take his picture!






Wow! OMG! This hero has *two* phones! That's, like,_ amazing._






OMG! And very soon, these people will be able to emerge triumphantly from the same store after spending hundreds of pounds too! Awesome! Ain't money _great!_

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news-gallery/42535/apple-iphone-4s-launch-live/1#image


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Just like us Brits get no love from Google Voice, it seems that iPhone users aren't getting the full package of Siri features at the moment either:


> Tech Digest have been hands-on with the iPhone 4S all morning, and noticed a few features missing from Siri on UK shores.
> 
> Firstly, if you're hoping that your new voice activated assistant will help you navigate the streets of old Blighty, you're out of luck. Navigation features are not programmed into the UK version of Siri (at least not yet) meaning you're going to have to map out routes manually. In the US, Siri is able to handle all your navigation requests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

I love it. Just cos how much it seems to wind people up every single time 

Most people just ignore the lunacy


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I love it. Just cos how much it seems to wind you up every single time


It doesn't wind me up in the slightest - in fact I find it truly hilarious. Just look at all those Apple Borgs whooping their customers!
It's priceless comedy as far as I'm concerned. 

*high fives the reply box
*applauds the 'Post Reply' box
*whoops at the icon selection
*emerges into the light holding some ASCII characters aloft


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you seen that they've introduced a new, white iPod too, ed?

You could re-run this story, with only one or two changed words!




			
				Wirefresh said:
			
		

> You’re probably nearly as excited about the upcoming white iPhone 4 as the tragic fanboy deluxe at TechCrunch who managed to – gasp! – spot a real one in a restaurant last night. OMG, like he saw it! In a restaurant! And his friend TOUCHED it!
> 
> Well, we can go one better, and offer our exclusive insights into the new iPhone 4. In WHITE!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw a small line of maybe 20 people outside the O2 shop in Northampton town centre today... assume that's what were waiting for.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

Or this one, obv.




			
				Wirefresh said:
			
		

> Perfect for undercover Arctic commandos, Samsung UK has confirmed that a white version of the phenomenally successful Galaxy S II smartphone will launch on September 1st.
> 
> The _blanc_ version of the big hitting Android handset will have the exact same hardware and software as the current none-more-black black model, but Samsung are hoping that those cool white lines will send fashionistas diving headlong into their bank balance.
> 
> ...



Depending on how the mood took you


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Have you seen that they've introduced a new, white iPod too, ed?
> 
> You could re-run this story, with only one or two changed words!


I'm trying hard to find out what on earth you're on about here and discover your 'point', but - nope - I really have no idea why you're dredging up an old post from another website about a totally unrelated product.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

the point made is pretty clear.  And funny


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm trying hard to find out what on earth you're on about here and discover your 'point', but - nope - I really have no idea why you're dredging up a year-old post post from another website about a totally unrelated product.


You're not even a teensy bit excited about the release of an all-new white iPod on the same day as the all-new hyper-exciting iPhone 4S (!)?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You're not even a teensy bit excited about the release of an all-new white iPod on the same day as the all-new hyper-exciting iPhone 4S (!)?


You are aware that I'd already run four articles about the white iPhone delays, yes?

Sorry if that makes your irrelevant, thread-disrupting, off-topic point look a bit foolish.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

..and god knows how many posts/articles about Apple launches.

But they're still funny. Apparently.


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Why would there/should there be???



Just my non-geek wishlist side talking - I realise it's asking too much, but it's annoying nevertheless that the promise of "synced iPhone calendars in the cloud" is in reality "we'll create an entirely separate calendar on your iPhone from teh one you actually use and sync only the new one".


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> ..and god knows how many posts/articles about Apple launches.
> 
> But they're still funny. Apparently.


And they're still *news* too, you doofus.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

Winot said:


> Just my non-geek wishlist side talking - I realise it's asking too much, but it's annoying nevertheless that the promise of "synced iPhone calendars in the cloud" is in reality "we'll create an entirely separate calendar on your iPhone from teh one you actually use and sync only the new one".



But you don't need your Exchange Calendar in the cloud do you? It's stored on your Exchange server and you can access that from most devices?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry if that makes your irrelevant, thread-disrupting, off-topic point look a bit foolish.


You may consider your apology fully accepted, ed


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> They're still news too, you doofus.



Not really, I just wandered past a store and heard the palava.. it's on my way to work. You make great big posts and blog about every lunatic launch...  Repeating the same old high five back slapping lunacy. Is there a yawn emoticon?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You may consider your apology fully accepted, ed


Ah, the famous Reality Distortion Field in full effect. Impressive.


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> But you don't need your Exchange Calendar in the cloud do you? It's stored on your Exchange server and you can access that from most devices?



No, but what I would like is my Exchange calendar on my iMac at home, and syncing via iCloud would be a way to do this.  As it is, I pay Plaxo to do it.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Neat! Really like Cards, very nice little app, can see that one doing very well...


Cards is a rip off of Postcard on the Run.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Not really, I just wandered past a store and heard the palava.. it's on my way to work. You make great big posts and blog about every lunatic launch...  Repeating the same old high five back slapping lunacy. Is there a yawn emoticon?


Could you point me in the direction of these "great big posts" and a single "blog entry" about this latest launch please?

Thanks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Ah, the famous Reality Distortion Field in full effect. Impressive.



Ed's sense of humour, earlier today:









You are properly fantastic at this stuff, Mr Editor


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Could you point me in the direction of these "great big posts" and a single "blog entry" about this latest launch please?
> 
> Thanks.



Didn't you just post up a load of pictures above from todays launch? and repeat the same old thing as always??

There's your reality distortion field in full effect  You're obsessed man!!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You are properly fantastic at this stuff, Mr Editor


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 14, 2011)

Is this the thread about iOS5? You know, the thing that isn't the iPhone 4S?

Oh. Sorry. Must have been mistaken.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is this the thread about iOS5? You know, the thing that isn't the iPhone 4S?
> 
> Oh. Sorry. Must have been mistaken.


Oh, fucking hell, who went and derailed it?!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Didn't you just post up a load of pictures above from todays launch? and repeat the same old thing as always??


Hi. About these "great big posts" and  "blog entries" about today's launch. Where did you say they were?


Kanda said:


> There's your reality distortion field in full effect  You're obsessed man!!


Actually, the obsession is all yours. You *always* follow me around to post the same stuff. It's weird, Creepy, almost.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> You *always* follow me around to post the same stuff. It's weird, Creepy, almost.



Cause and effect  Don't flatter yourself


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is this the thread about iOS5? You know, the thing that isn't the iPhone 4S?
> 
> Oh. Sorry. Must have been mistaken.


*cough*


editor said:


> Sorry if that makes your irrelevant, thread-disrupting, off-topic point look a bit foolish.



iOS 5, anyone?

We need a halo smiley on this forum, dammit.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Cause and effect  Don't flatter yourself


Yes. You react like a performing monkey *every single time.* It's hilarious. Post something that isn't 100% about Apple and - whoosh- _heeeere's_ Kanda the self-styled Brand Defender!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> *cough*
> 
> iOS 5, anyone?
> 
> We need a halo smiley on this forum, dammit.


How about some more of your unrelated  tales about old Samsung articles written on entirely different websites? They're great!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is this the thread about iOS5? You know, the thing that isn't the iPhone 4S?.


Sorry, that was my mistake, but there;s so many fucking threads about the iPhone that I ended up posting in this one.

Maybe it might be an idea to take the sensible posts out and merge them with another Apple thread?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Maybe it might be an idea to take the sensible posts out and merge them with another Apple thread?


The bit before the fishing expedition?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes. You react like a performing monkey *every single time.* It's hilarious. Post something that isn't 100% about Apple and - whoosh- _heeeere's_ Kanda the self-styled Brand Defender!



Not defending the brand at all, no reason to. I'm taking the piss out of your freakery at everything they do.  Light hearted like.. you know?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I'm taking the piss out of your freakery at everything they do.


You're like an iFirework. But it's a bit of a damp squib every time.



Found all these "blog posts" yet, btw?


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I've tried several times to download iOS5 and no joy


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2011)

iCan't iTake iMuch iMore of iThis.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> iCan't iTake iMuch iMore of iThis.


iLike


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 14, 2011)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that iOS 5 was supposed to have an rip-off of Swype built in... but it doesn't, was that a rumour?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> You're like an iFirework. But it's a bit of a damp squib every time.



The unfortunate feature of not being able to ignore mods


----------



## netbob (Oct 14, 2011)

vom:


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2011)

And ANOTHER?!


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick question-sorry not read whole thread yet -how do I upload photo's from my iPhone to mac now?

Before when it was plugged into the USB, it gave me the option of saving the latest ones before you went to iTunes. Now iPhoto is opening, going to places, but doesn't seem to be recognising the phone :S


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 14, 2011)

& where on the iPad is Camera Roll, if all the photo's are supposed to be uploading etc :S

Am I being mega thick ?


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 14, 2011)

DIMPLES1 said:


> & where on the iPad is Camera Roll, if all the photo's are supposed to be uploading etc :S
> 
> Am I being mega thick ?




Yes I am. Found it. Only got yesterday's on. Just to work out how to update it for today's.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Cards is a rip off of Postcard on the Run.



I see, think Cards is going to piss on it from a great height in terms of usage though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2011)

Bloody hell iOS5 downloads nearly broke the internet!! 



> _Traffic levels were at their highest level ever seen within BT’s UK broadband network (wholesale through BT Retail and other content providers) on Wednesday night – this was sustained from the launch of Apple’s iPhone OS 5 until past midnight._
> Last night (Thursday) saw the 2nd highest we’ve ever seen on the UK broadband network, less than 10Gbits/s lower than Wednesday and sustained for a longer period of time.
> _This exceeded previous peaks seen during Wimbledon and major England football matches. At a rough figure we were seeing over 80Gbits/s of extra traffic on the network last night (Wednesday). That would make it about twice the volume of the previous largest event, an England World Cup Football Game – which was during UK business hours, not the evening peak. Estimated traffic volumes from the Content Delivery Network (CDN) that Apple use were nearly double the peak last Tuesday._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2011)

Managed to get this on my 3GS, works a bit better than iOS4 so far. Really liking the notification centre, reminders is just what I need as 2do lost it for me by getting too bloated with OTT featuretastic updates. The new notification bar is simply fantastic! Yeah yeah yeah I know it was invented by Palm in 1801 etc but it's very nice to have. Really like the new placement of the camera button on the lock screen slider too. All round it's a solid update from what I've seen so far...


----------



## maximilian ping (Oct 15, 2011)

iCloud meltown. See my posts on end of this thread, anyone else had their contacts and calender indundated with mysterious people and dates? http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/iphone-4s-iphone-5-views-news-general-opinions.281787/

I've deleted all my weird contacts but now realised its even worse: my calender is chock FULL of fake events eg yoga at 4pm, Pipeline meeting at 11am, for as far as I can see. I need to delete everything on Ical or iphone4s calender. how do i do this?


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> I've deleted all my weird contacts but now realised its even worse: my calender is chock FULL of fake events eg yoga at 4pm, Pipeline meeting at 11am, for as far as I can see. I need to delete everything on Ical or iphone4s calender. how do i do this?



I think by default there will be a couple of calendars, 'home' and 'work', and that you can delete these entire calendars with a couple of clicks. Not tried doing this from a  device recently but I know you can login to iCloud.com, go into calendar section, press edit, delete the calendars and then create a new one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone had any issue with battery life since updating to iOS5? Reading some people with 3GS' and 4's having issues but never had any on my 3GS...


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone had any issue with battery life since updating to iOS5? Reading some people with 3GS' and 4's having issues but never had any on my 3GS...



No, but wifi seems slower.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

Winot said:


> No, but wifi seems slower.



That's interesting, tested both the 4S and 3GS and wifi was working fine (the 4S renders in Safari blazenly fast, almost Chrome like in fact).


----------



## Sunray (Oct 18, 2011)

I like that if you text someone who is in the cloud, it knows they are using iOS 5 and you use Apple messaging.  It's like messenger,  tells you when they are typing and if it was delivered. All the messages are in blue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Yep that's a nice little addition, means you don't have run an additional app like Ping or WhatApp too. That said for those of us on 2000 texts a month it doesn't have that much value!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha brilliant, just as I post that I got my first iMessage from a mate who just got the 4S (and is VERY happy with it so far!).


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep that's a nice little addition, means you don't have run an additional app like Ping or WhatApp too. That said for those of us on 2000 texts a month it doesn't have that much value!


Well, it's quicker, you can see the other person replying and you can drop attachments in. Because it works so transparently, it'll be getting lots of use.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Indeed, it's great for a lot of iPhone users but for me I have so many bloody texts now it makes little difference (and I don't even use them much anymore, it's all email/facebook/twitter comms these days I find).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Newsstand appears to be doing well for one publisher:



> _“Future had sold more digital editions in the past four days through Apple’s Newsstand than in a normal month. It’s clear that Newsstand creates an amazing opportunity for publishers – and I’m committed to continue driving our brands through this great new distribution channel.”_



Unsurprising in a way given you can't delete the bloody app or worse you can't put it in a folder without some faffing about workaround...


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Well, it's quicker, you can see the other person replying and you can drop attachments in. Because it works so transparently, it'll be getting lots of use.



Attachments including videos, sent for free.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 18, 2011)

Winot said:


> Attachments including videos, sent for free.


Is it for free, presumably it eats into an individuals data allowance?

The other problem I'm having atm is when I want to send a friend a regular text it's insisting I send an imessage


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Is it for free, presumably it eats into an individuals data allowance?
> 
> The other problem I'm having atm is when I want to send a friend a regular text it's insisting I send an imessage


Presumably they have an iOS 5 iphone. Why would you want to use SMS?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 18, 2011)

Because I have a very limited data allowance  and loads of free text.

Presumably imessage uses wifi/3g, what happens if your in an area where there is no wifi and 3g reception is crappy.


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Is it for free, presumably it eats into an individuals data allowance?



OK, more accurately for free via wifi.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 18, 2011)

I have feeling a lot of people are going to get a shock when they see their data bills in a couple of months time. The mobile networks really need to sort out better data plans, they're holding phones back now. Well, not the phones themselves, but peoples use of them iyswim.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have feeling a lot of people are going to get a shock when they see their data bills in a couple of months time. The mobile networks really need to sort out better data plans, they're holding phones back now. Well, not the phones themselves, but peoples use of them iyswim.



Agreed. The main reason I went with 3's all you can eat data was I was already doing a 1gig a month on my vodafone tarriff. I've had my 4S since Saturday and already kaned 1.3gigs!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've had my 4S since Saturday and already kaned 1.3gigs!


Bloody hell, even allowing for the "playing with the shiny new thing" effect that's a lot...


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 18, 2011)

So, there's an option in settings to... "Send SMS when iMessage is unavailable. Carrier messaging rates may apply"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bloody hell, even allowing for the "playing with the shiny new thing" effect that's a lot...





It may have something to do with syncing 150 songs on Spotify, watching tons of YouTube and syncing a load of apps...


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bloody hell, even allowing for the "playing with the shiny new thing" effect that's a lot...


It's actually pretty much par for the course: according to research by Three on their own network, the amount of data wolfed down by the average iPhone 4 user rose from 488MB/month in February to a 1.2GB/month in August. Anyone buying an iPhone 4S (or a similar high spec smartphone) should think really seriously about getting an unlimited data deal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

editor said:


> It's actually pretty much par for the course: according to research by Three on their own network, the amount of data wolfed down by the average iPhone 4 user rose from 488MB/month in February to a 1.2GB/month in August. Anyone buying an iPhone 4S (or a similar high spec smartphone) should think really seriously about getting an unlimited data deal.



Mine wasn't a month, it was three days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

i'm struggling to see many differences from the previous version. the buttons look a bit different, the messages are now bluelined instead of greenlined. you can turn on the camera from locked a bit quicker than before. updates from apps show up a bit clearer. what else?


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2011)

By contrast, I have received 1.8GB in total since I got my iPhone 4 (on release).  Most of my usage is over wifi (I also use Onavo to limit data use).


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm struggling to see many differences from the previous version. the buttons look a bit different, the messages are now bluelined instead of greenlined. you can turn on the camera from locked a bit quicker than before. updates from apps show up a bit clearer. what else?



Notifications.  Swipe down from top of screen.  Set up in settings.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm struggling to see many differences from the previous version. the buttons look a bit different, the messages are now bluelined instead of greenlined. you can turn on the camera from locked a bit quicker than before. updates from apps show up a bit clearer. what else?


Notifications are much better. Swipe downwards from the top of the screen. Also, when you get notifications while the device is locked, swipe the notification's icon to the right (like the unlock slider) to go straight to that item.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Winot said:


> Notifications. Swipe down from top of screen. Set up in settings.



Yup Apple have finally joined Android in providing a slick solution to managing multiple notifications.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm struggling to see many differences from the previous version. the buttons look a bit different, the messages are now bluelined instead of greenlined. you can turn on the camera from locked a bit quicker than before. updates from apps show up a bit clearer. what else?



Quick camera access from the lock bar is nice too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Quick camera access from the lock bar is nice too.


i mentioned that in the post you quoted


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

Winot said:


> Notifications. Swipe down from top of screen. Set up in settings.





Crispy said:


> Notifications are much better. Swipe downwards from the top of the screen. Also, when you get notifications while the device is locked, swipe the notification's icon to the right (like the unlock slider) to go straight to that item.


i mentioned those in the post you quoted


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2011)

You didn't say Notifications at all 

Safari gets Reader mode, which is great for reading articles. For example, this article is split over 2 pages and is surrounded by adverts and graphics. Tap Reader in the address bar and it reformats to an eye-friendly clean layout and you don't have to load the next page yourself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i mentioned that in the post you quoted



Ah yeah sorry, doing about 8 things at once and skim read it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You didn't say Notifications at all
> 
> Safari gets Reader mode, which is great for reading articles. For example, this article is split over 2 pages and is surrounded by adverts and graphics. Tap Reader in the address bar and it reformats to an eye-friendly clean layout and you don't have to load the next page yourself.



Oh yeah have to say reader and reading list are very nice to have, I know you can get instapaper and read it later but not having to pay and having it built in is very easy. I actually use Safari more than once a year now! I can see I'd be using this a great deal if I had an iPad too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

i said updates from apps. that's what notifications are. 
i know i will only forget about all these swipes and double taps anway.


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i said updates from apps. that's what notifications are.
> i know i will only forget about all these swipes and double taps anway.



Where's the 'don't like' button when you need it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

Winot said:


> Where's the 'don't like' button when you need it.


i don't know how people cope with this. i have future shock. there's too much new stuff to learn, to do very very marginal, unnecessary things like sync notes and shit like that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know how people cope with this. i have future shock. there's too much new stuff to learn, to do very very marginal, unnecessary things like sync notes and shit like that.



You make a good point, I was thinking about all this over the weekend. Apple have been good at making the iPhone very easy to pick and use for pretty much everyone, with all this iOS5 and iCloud stuff they've crammed tons of settings into the phone which means unless you just use EVERYTHING the way they lay it out you're faffing about with configuring. For your average geek this is fine but for your average user?


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2011)

Well as I have found out at work, its not even the settings themselves that cause more confusion now, its overlap of features, and the ramifications of certain settings on your data. I already have users who get confused about backing up to iTunes via cable or wifi, or to the cloud, and what it all means. Some of these people have gotten in a mess in the past due to the way Apple made iTunes reduce sharing of music and keep sync conflict issues to a minimum. Apple's answer in the past tended to involve 'by all means set your phone to sync with this computer now instead, but I will wipe various things off your phone first and you have no say in the matter unless you cancel the entire operation'. And with iCloud it doesn't seem like they have taken a much more sophisticated stance, as per my rant the other day when I switched iCloud data & documents sharing off on my iPad and it told me that any docs on my iPad that were on the cloud would now be deleted from my iPad.

Given that some of the users I'm talking about would rarely plug their iPhone into a computer, and were thus operating without a backup for their precious contacts & photos or progress in certain games, the iCloud should be of great help to them. But by attempting to be almost invisible to users Apple have solved some issues and created others, ones which have the potential under certain circumstances to make users thinking they have lost their data.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Yep and in going down this road they risk eroding one of their greatest USP's: ease of use, simplicity...


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2011)

The settings for the app back up are buried in the cloud settings. I am fairly sure I don't need to back up Angry Birds light. Unfortunately the way to switch them all off is quite tedius at the moment.

I reckon its done to ensure that people upgrade to the more expensive version of iCloud.  I've switched off a lot of the app back ups and i've gone from 4Gb to 2Gb and there is more to go.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunray said:


> The settings for the app back up are buried in the cloud settings. I am fairly sure I don't need to back up Angry Birds light. Unfortunately the way to switch them all off is quite tedius at the moment.
> 
> I reckon its done to ensure that people upgrade to the more expensive version of iCloud. I've switched off a lot of the app back ups and i've gone from 4Gb to 2Gb and there is more to go.



I don't think so. What app backup? My understanding is that Apps themselves are not backed up. Documents & Data are, and Apple have spoken to some developers who were storing some unnecessary elements of their app data in the user documents folder, asking them to move it elsewhere so it doesn't bloat the backup.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, there wouldn't be any point in backing up apps when they're all on the App Store anyway....


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2011)

elbows said:


> I don't think so. What app backup? My understanding is that Apps themselves are not backed up. Documents & Data are, and Apple have spoken to some developers who were storing some unnecessary elements of their app data in the user documents folder, asking them to move it elsewhere so it doesn't bloat the backup.



Yes app data, but some of it was huge, air sharing for instance had 650Mb of stuff in there.  Angry birds was over 1Mb? Why?

I was at 4Gb used, which was  but its now 2Gb and I've more to switch off.  If it backed the apps up then I'd be off the edge of free as I've two sat nav's in there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Seeing a lot of love for iMessage amongst my iPhone owning friends. Everyone seems to like the notifications thing too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a new app - newstand - that i can't delete which is pissing me off a bit. why can't i decide what to have on my phone?


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have a new app - newstand - that i can't delete which is pissing me off a bit. why can't i decide what to have on my phone?


Because it's an integral feature of the phone, like the App Store or the Music or Video apps. You can't "delete" them either.  I don't see the problem; just move it the end of your last home screen if it bothers you that much.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 24, 2011)

Can't it be shoved into a folder?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Because it's an integral feature of the phone, like the App Store or the Music or Video apps. You can't "delete" them either. I don't see the problem; just move it the end of your last home screen if it bothers you that much.


It's not integral though and when every other app can now be re=downloaded there's no reason to force any of them on us. At least with the default apps you can tuck them away neatly in a folder, Newsstand being a folder already means you're stuck with it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Because it's an integral feature of the phone, like the App Store or the Music or Video apps. You can't "delete" them either.  I don't see the problem; just move it the end of your last home screen if it bothers you that much.


I just can't stand this ugly empty redundant bookshelf staring at me


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 25, 2011)

You can actually tuck it into a folder, though you can't then use it.

http://thecodingmassacre.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/newsstand-folder-no-jailbreak-ios-5/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Haven't been able to get that to work...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a pretty neat jailbreak tweak to the notifications centre:


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haven't been able to get that to work...


it worked fine for me. ta FM!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This is a pretty neat jailbreak tweak to the notifications centre:



shit, i saw that whole vid, waiting for instructions on how to get it, then right at the end they tell me it costs dollars.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Some woman starting showing off Siri in a cafe today. No one around her was impressed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not surprised, only an idiot would do something like that in public.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> shit, i saw that whole vid, waiting for instructions on how to get it, then right at the end they tell me it costs dollars.



LOL! Yeah that and you'd have to jailbreak...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

what does that mean?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what does that mean?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what does that mean?


A pain in the arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Really? Never done it myself but a couple mates have and said it was a piece of piss.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds a bit of a pain to me.





> ... jailbreaking Apple devices is legal in the United States, although Apple has announced that the practice "can void the warranty..
> 
> In late 2010, Apple banned the use of apps that allowed users to donate money to non-profit organization and charities.[3] Apple also banned the controversial WikiLeaks app, stating it "violated their developer guidelines".[4] As the list of banned apps continues to grow, some users have found jailbreaking to be a viable alternative to Apple’s censorship of content.[5] However, jailbreaking can affect battery life and system stability due to poor code optimization and the nature of some applications requiring to constantly run resource-draining services..
> 
> ...It is still possible Apple may employ technical countermeasures to prevent jailbreaking or prevent jailbroken phones from functioning, but they will not be able to sue users who jailbreak


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2011)

The actual process is very simple. You visit a website and press a button. Restart, and you're jailbroken.
It's the choice of apps and their management that then gets complex.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking


i was asking you


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The actual process is very simple. You visit a website and press a button. Restart, and you're jailbroken.


And you've also lost your unlockable baseband, whatever that is.



> UNLOCKERS AND THOSE PRESERVING THEIR UNLOCKABLE BASEBANDS SHOULD STAY FAR AWAY FROM THIS!  You will very likely lose your unlockable baseband if you try to install iOS 5.
> 
> THIS JAILBREAK IS INTENDED ONLY FOR DEVELOPERS OF JAILBROKEN APPS!  There are just too many broken components (Apple’s official apps, 3rd-party App Store apps, Cydia apps, MobileSubstrate apps, etc) for this to be useful to anyone but those truly looking to fix bugs in their iOS 5 jailbroken apps.  (Seriously!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The actual process is very simple. You visit a website and press a button. Restart, and you're jailbroken.
> It's the choice of apps and their management that then gets complex.



Yep.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i was asking you



And I was telling you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And I was telling you.


No, you just posted a link, you lazy bastard


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> No, you just posted a link, you lazy bastard



Only because you couldn't bothered to google for yo'self you even lazier bastard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

what happened to the art of conversation?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.dailynews.lk/2011/09/22/fea03.asp


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what happened to the art of conversation?



Pfft this ain't a conversation it's WAR!


----------



## Structaural (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had a jailbroken iPhone pretty much since I first got it. Takes about 10 mins. You should always wait a bit when new updates and versions come out. So I'd hold out on iOS5 jailbreak for now. Restoring back to factory settings takes another 10-20 mins.
It's well handy though, same as people who like rooting Android, gives you more control. Most of the stuff Apple add in updates is nicked from the jailbreak community: http://www.iphonehacks.com/2011/06/...sync-feature-from-rejected-jailbreak-app.html.

(You can turn apps completely off for instance - good for getting rid of Stocks, Newstand, Yahoo Weather etc..)


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2011)

How difficult is it to Root Android??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

About as easy as it is to jailbreak from what I can see...


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Codé Nast say the Newsstand launch has seen their subscriptions climb by 268%.  The New York Time has gone from 27,000 downloads a week to 189,000, and National Geographic's have increased five-fold.

http://gizmaestro.com/27/10/2011/media/conde-nast-ios-newsstand-jumped-our-subscriptions-268/

I'm just wondering why some apps that you would have thought would be on it aren't; eg the two Times iPad apps and the Time magazine app.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Future publishing have been saying much the same...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2011)

That's fucking embarrassing shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2011)

That video. It's awful US college boy non-humour. And you really found it funny enough to post up here?


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Question: how do Upload my iPhone photo's now?

I've updated the mac to the latest software & the phones are on iOS5 & I can't figure out, how to upload :-S

Previously iPhoto opened & gave you the option to upload the latest pics. Now iPhoto opens, but the phone isn't even recognised in the right hand column in iPhoto, let alone any pictures on screen.

I'm a recent Mac owner & this is completely confuddling me.

Not got iCloud working on the mac properly yet, but also took a ton of photo's with the photo stream turned off.

Anyone got any suggestions or ideas???


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2011)

I downloaded some photos from the phone into iPhoto as normal earlier today - just the normal thing of getting them in your library and then sending to flickr etc as usual. Can you describe what you're trying to do in more detail?

NB I don't have photo stream turned on though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

editor said:


> That video. It's awful US college boy non-humour. And you really found it funny enough to post up here?



Yup, it was fucking funny the way they're were made to look like dicks then turned out to be psycho killers. Brilliantly done!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Nov 1, 2011)

A question: I'm on a GiffGaff sim-only deal, unlimited data but not tethering. I'm going away this weekend but will need to connect to the net to deal with emails and update orders for a mail-order business I work for. I know GiffGaff do a data deal for tethering but, quite frankly, if I can get away with using my current plan for this weekend without having to order _another_ sim for tethering, I will as it's not something that I'll be doing often.

My iphone hasn't been jail-broken, is it possible using an app to create a wi-fi hotspot or via bluetooth?



pinkychukkles said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that iOS 5 was supposed to have an rip-off of Swype built in... but it doesn't, was that a rumour?


Does anyone know anything about this? Is Swype going to be ported over to the iphone anytime soon as an app? Sometimes I get fed up of jabbing at my screen to type texts and wouldn't mind trying to write them in a more elegant fashion.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> A question: I'm on a GiffGaff sim-only deal, unlimited data but not tethering. I'm going away this weekend but will need to connect to the net to deal with emails and update orders for a mail-order business I work for. I know GiffGaff do a data deal for tethering but, quite frankly, if I can get away with using my current plan for this weekend without having to order _another_ sim for tethering, I will as it's not something that I'll be doing often.


I've been using my GiffGaff account for tethering now and then with no problem. Unless you turn into a data downloading hog, I think you'll be fine.

Apple don't like you having a choice of keyboards so I wouldn't hold your breath on a Swype-alike arriving anytime soon (unless you jailbreak).

http://www.inspiredgeek.com/2011/06...os-device-using-shapewriter-pro-how-to-guide/


----------



## souljacker (Nov 1, 2011)

Is there any point in using iCloud if I don't own any other Apple devices?

On a separate note, can I just make the point that itunes is fucking shit?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Nov 1, 2011)

editor said:


> I've been using my GiffGaff account for tethering now and then with no problem.


How do you do it? If I connect my iphone to my laptop will the laptop just figure out how to route access to the internet through the phone?
(Sorry if it's a doofus question, my geekness has failed me on this one.)


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

I just set up my phone to be a wi-fi hotspot and connect to that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Is there any point in using iCloud if I don't own any other Apple devices?
> 
> On a separate note, can I just make the point that itunes is fucking shit?



Not much point in a sense but useful if you have an iPhone...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 1, 2011)

At the moment you can access contacts, calendar etc through iCloud.com, and any documents you may have with Pages etc, and also use it to find your iPhone - the latter is probably the most useful if you already sync with some other service. I think there is also some sort of Windows desktop sync client. Not many (if any) third party apps actually use iCloud yet though; it will likely be a bit more use in the future.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not much point in a sense but useful if you have an iPhone...



In what way? It syncs contacts and calendar with our work exchange server. I pull off photos into picasa regularly and only put a few gigs of music on occasionally from itunes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

souljacker said:


> In what way? It syncs contacts and calendar with our work exchange server. I pull off photos into picasa regularly and only put a few gigs of music on occasionally from itunes.



And you can do this more simply with an iPhone if you so choose.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And you can do this more simply with an iPhone if you so choose.



How?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

Using iCloud. You enable it on your iPhone and it does the rest.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's an, err, interesting article:
Why Siri Is a Google Killer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2011/10/28/why-siri-is-a-google-killer/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Wouldn't say killer but it will become a sizable threat to Google's search empire over time as it is pushed into other devices. Where Apple could really do well is if they didn't limit it to their products. If there was a Siri app for windows they'd be hitting the big time...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wouldn't say killer but it will become a sizable threat to Google's search empire over time as it is pushed into other devices. Where Apple could really do well is if they didn't limit it to their products. If there was a Siri app for windows they'd be hitting the big time...



They don't have a good record of making windows software. I'd rather not let quick time or itunes anywhere near my PC if I don't have to, yet on Mac they are good bits of software.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wouldn't say killer but it will become a sizable threat to Google's search empire over time as it is pushed into other devices. Where Apple could really do well is if they didn't limit it to their products. If there was a Siri app for windows they'd be hitting the big time...


Google's had advanced voice technology for a couple of years ago, although they haven't given it a personality like Siri. Maybe that's what the punters will go wild for, but I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> They don't have a good record of making windows software. I'd rather not let quick time or itunes anywhere near my PC if I don't have to, yet on Mac they are good bits of software.


Apple's windows software sucks. Instead of writing windows-native code, they re-use the OSX code and provide a wrapper to make it interface with windows. In effect, a subset of OSX is included with every apple app, and sits there eating up resources doing nothing more than translating between the app and the OS. It's actually pretty cool that they can pull this off - the functionality is part of OSX's OpenStep heritage. But it doesn't really make for efficient, well-integrated apps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Re Siri, Google have not put it front and centre in the marketing for their phones. This is what will gain the take up in usage, the practicality of it's utility will continue its use and the 'personality' is the cherry on the cake....


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2011)

Siri has lots of potential but we have to wait and see how it pans out, hence that article was full of fluff. Cant say its a google-killer for sure, although it could end up that way I suppose. I certainly perceive Google as having certain weaknesses when it comes to polishing the user interface/experience and that rant by a google employee about their lack of 'eat your own dogwood' approach to API's etc highlighted some weaknesses of Google that they do need to overcome in order to ensure they dont blow it at some point.

Apple haven't shown signs that they are able to properly compete with Google in the area that google have developed into a strong revenue generator, advertising. But things like Siri do have some potential to simply bypass this battle, since googles reach will be hampered if others manage to slap a new kind of human interface onto processes where users are seeking data (e.g. search results).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Apparently Siri is driving sales for the iPhone 4S, it's only beta so I don't expect it to be amazing but it is a strong step in an interesting and the right direction IMO. The fact that Apple are putting it front and centre in their advertising tells me that Apple doesn't see it as a gimmick they way it's detractors do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Now this is a nice little tip, I've a few times where I'd really like the notification to play out quicker (would be nice to able to configure the length of time it shows for too) but this is a good work around:


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 7, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> How do you do it? If I connect my iphone to my laptop will the laptop just figure out how to route access to the internet through the phone?
> (Sorry if it's a doofus question, my geekness has failed me on this one.)



You can't tether with an iPhone on giffgaff, at all. Even with their new gigabags.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually that's not quite true, you can if you jailbreak your phone.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> You can't tether with an iPhone on giffgaff, at all. Even with their new gigabags.


What about if you have an unlocked phone?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 7, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> What about if you have an unlocked phone?



Nope, only if it's jailbroken and you use a third party tethering app.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> You can't tether with an iPhone on giffgaff, at all. Even with their new gigabags.



You can't? I thought someone said you could on here...you can with 3's all you can eat apparently.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm on 3 PAYG and I can tether no problems.  Someone told this was because I have an unlocked phone.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You can't? I thought someone said you could on here...you can with 3's all you can eat apparently.



It's because Apple don't recognise giffgaff as a carrier, or something like that - see http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/He...-through-iPhone-with-Gigabag-how/td-p/1876679


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> It's because Apple don't recognise giffgaff as a carrier, or something like that - see http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/He...-through-iPhone-with-Gigabag-how/td-p/1876679



Oh right. That's a bit shit...


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> It's because Apple don't recognise giffgaff as a carrier, or something like that - see http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/He...-through-iPhone-with-Gigabag-how/td-p/1876679





> The issue is bigger and not as easily fixed as you might think.
> 
> Apple release a carrier file for mobile networks which enable / disable certain features by default. i.e personal hotspot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

No idea why Apple like to hide cool features away like this but happy this exists, means I can get rid of another app which does the same!









> A hidden panoramic photo mode has been discovered in currently shipping builds of iOS 5 by an iPhone developer. The panorama option is enabled by adjusting a plist file in the Camera.app, but making modifications to plist files in iOS requires a *jailbreak*.
> 
> After the com.apple.mobileslideshow.plist file has been modified by setting ‘EnableFirebreak’ to YES, the Camera app shows the panorama option and will take and create panoramic images which can then be saved or sent just like any other image.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2011)

iCloud is worth while....... even if you only have the one device.

If you break your phone, take it back to the apple store, get a replacement/loan one, punch in your icloud details, get your stuff back without having to plug it all in and sync it etc etc.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

There's a hidden, Android-style auto-complete feature lurking in iOS:
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42986/ios-5-auto-correct-keyboard


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2011)

editor said:


> There's a hidden, Android-style auto-complete feature lurking in iOS:
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42986/ios-5-auto-correct-keyboard



That was around on older phones than Android wasn't it??


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

Kanda said:


> That was around on older phones than Android wasn't it??


Depends on how it works, I guess. I've certainly seen nothing as fast or as intuitive as SwiftKey which learns your style of writing by going through your emails and SMSs. Most messages I write these days only need one letter press per word, which is pretty remarkable.

PS The "Android style" phrase is the headline of the article I linked to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

Kanda said:


> That was around on older phones than Android wasn't it??



There were phones before Android?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There were phones before Android?


Don't be silly. Steve Jobs invented everything and he has the patents to prove it.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2011)

editor said:


> PS The "Android style" phrase is the headline of the article I linked to.



I know, I read it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2011)

I love the hacking of Siri going on, gives an idea of just how cool voice activation can and will be in the not too distant future:


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I love the hacking of Siri going on, gives an idea of just how cool voice activation can and will be in the not too distant future:


Yes, that looks awfully convenient, time saving and secure.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2011)

It's a great hack isn't it!? Really shows just what can be done with voice activation and where it might lead!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 26, 2011)

I think he was being sarcastic.

I like voice rec in the proper context though. After playing with it on the 4S, I am slightly more impressed with its capabilities than I thought I would be. On the other hand I am still not in the slightest convinced of it as some sort of general future UI (there's no such thing).

I'll grant that it's less ridiculous an idea as a future UI for everything than Kinect. Bloody hell. Some of the stuff I read about that makes me rofl so hard I can't reply.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.
> 
> I like voice rec in the proper context though. After playing with it on the 4S, I am slightly more impressed with its capabilities than I thought I would be. On the other hand I am still not in the slightest convinced of it as some sort of general future UI (there's no such thing).
> 
> I'll grant that it's less ridiculous an idea as a future UI for everything than Kinect. Bloody hell. Some of the stuff I read about that makes me rofl so hard I can't reply.



Yeah I know but I figured just because he's breaking Wheaton's law doesn't mean I have too.

Well no one is claiming Siri itself will be but voice activated computing is going to end up replacing the mouse and keyboard or touch in the future. We're going to see incredible advances in AI etc in our lifetime and things like Siri etc are some important steps along the road.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2011)

I enjoy these technologies and imagining what may be possible. Although I don't rule out the prospect that some of them could catch on in quite a big way, there is certainly a lot of very silly stuff written about them, things are talked about as if they are certainties when really they are anything but. Siri is still too new to judge whether it has strong legs once people get past the 'ooh a new gimmick' phase of ownership. If I had to guess, Id say it has some legs, for certain tasks, but there are quite a large range of tasks where multitouch should remain the best choice for a long time to come. I'm into the kinect for a couple of specific niche uses, but the useful and worthwhile applications for this tech presently lag so far behind the sales of the hardware that its not even funny. Has there even been a single brilliant kinect game yet? And Im talking as someone who has been messing with this stuff as a developer, and am excited to try the latest OpenNI later today which has done away with the need for calibration pose (Microsofts SDK never needed this anyway but Im on a mac so prefer OpenNI).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2011)

Kinect is going to change soon with new voice activated firmware update. So called smart tv is going to be a big fight between Microsoft, Apple and probably Google next year onward...


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2011)

Bill Gates was convinced that set-top boxes were the main battleground for the future, but he was actually way too far ahead of the reality. Luckily for them the Xbox 360 has enabled them to reserve a good spot on the starting line of this battle. Im not really sure what will happen, since there are several large industries that will have to be disrupted in order to take this stuff to the next level when it comes to content, and lots of international fragmentation. I can well imagine Apple wanting to make an entire tv so that the hardware costs enough for them to make their usual margins, but this may not be an easy sell. And its certainly not clear to me that the method of control will be the difference-maker, although it could be if someone gets it right in a big way.

One things for sure, a variety of tech industries need to find something new that people will shell out money for going forwards. Otherwise I suspect that, when combined with the global economic woe, and the mature state that many types of gadget are reaching, the tech industries may be heading into a difficult period.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2011)

The Siri hacks just get better and better!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like the long awaited iOS 5.1 is coming soon...


----------



## tiki (Mar 7, 2012)

I like how in 5.1 when you open Safari, the bookmarks don't auto pop up anymore.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

iPhoto is now available for iPad and iPhone: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iphoto/id497786065


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 22, 2012)

can I bug some one for advice please?

I have loads of songs on my iPad that were copied across from my old pc.
now I want to synch with my new pc which has no songs on it so I can upgrade to iOS 5.1.

I keep getting messages suggesting I'm going to lose all my media stuff. help?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> can I bug some one for advice please?
> 
> I have loads of songs on my iPad that were copied across from my old pc.
> now I want to synch with my new pc which has no songs on it so I can upgrade to iOS 5.1.
> ...


 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4527


Use the External Drive method


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 23, 2012)

Surely all he needs to do is authorise the new PC, and then when he syncs the tunes will be automatically transferred over?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 23, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Surely all he needs to do is authorise the new PC, and then when he syncs the tunes will be automatically transferred over?


No, it doesn't do a two way sync like that. The iOS device mirrors the library that you sync it with. You can't use them to transfer music (not in that way anyway).


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4527
> 
> 
> Use the External Drive method



thanks, but that says it won't work for iPads. am I being dense?
when I connect the iPad I can only see photos via windows explorer.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 23, 2012)

Were these tunes purchased through iTunes?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 24, 2012)

no, ripped from CDs


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh. Can't you just copy them from the old PC to the new one?

You shouldn't loose anything when you upgrade btw, it just suggests syncing beforehand "just in case".


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 24, 2012)

no, I don't have the old pc anymore. I have the CDs but can't be arsed spending god knows how long to rip them all again. will I just to for the upgrade then?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well let's just say I've never lost anything when I've upgrade iOS. Don't coming running to me if you do though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

If you sync the music with a new PC that doesn't have it on, you will lose it.

There are some programs out there which will download the music from an iOS device - I'm not sure what is around for Windows, but they do exist. I would use one of those to copy the music from the iPad to the new PC, then import the music into iTunes on the new PC, then sync.

I think you may be able to update to iOS 5.1 directly on the iPad, which would save having to do that - but it would be a good idea to have the music on the PC in any case. Can't you take it off a backup?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If you sync the music with a new PC that doesn't have it on, you will lose it.


Even if it's the same account?



> I think you may be able to update to iOS 5.1 directly on the iPad


You can.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Even if it's the same account?


Yep. (Unless it's Music Store stuff, which will just be re-downloaded I believe.)


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 24, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If you sync the music with a new PC that doesn't have it on, you will lose it.
> 
> There are some programs out there which will download the music from an iOS device - I'm not sure what is around for Windows, but they do exist. I would use one of those to copy the music from the iPad to the new PC, then import the music into iTunes on the new PC, then sync.
> 
> I think you may be able to update to iOS 5.1 directly on the iPad, which would save having to do that - but it would be a good idea to have the music on the PC in any case. Can't you take it off a backup?


backup, lol 
 okay, more research needed I guess, find some sort of middleman. thanks for the help folks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> can I bug some one for advice please?
> 
> I have loads of songs on my iPad that were copied across from my old pc.
> now I want to synch with my new pc which has no songs on it so I can upgrade to iOS 5.1.
> ...


 
How about music rescue? Take all the music off your iPad, add to new itunes library, sync iPad losing the music on it but getting it back straight away?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2012)

Going by this chart iOS 5.1 is seeing some incredible take up:










> iOS developer David Smith has been posting iOS version stats for his Universal appAudiobooks [Direct Link]. Smith gets about 100,000 weekly downloads to both his paid and free versions and believes it is a statistically meaningful data set.
> 
> With the launch of iOS 5.1 on March 7th, 2012, Smith has been tracking the adoption rate which he suspected would be faster than in the past due to the availability of over the air (OTA) iOS updates. Indeed, after only 5 days after its initial release, Smith found that 50% of his OTA-eligible customers were already at iOS 5.1. Now, after 15 days, he's found that 77% of OTA-eligible iOS customers have upgraded to the latest version.


 
There are some obvious caveats here but it wouldn't surprise me if this wasn't too far off tbh. With the OTA push from a single source (ie Apple) it makes sense that the majority of iPhone users would update to the latest version compared to other more decentralised roll out operations.

Read the full article here.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> can I bug some one for advice please?
> 
> I have loads of songs on my iPad that were copied across from my old pc.
> now I want to synch with my new pc which has no songs on it so I can upgrade to iOS 5.1.
> ...


 
If you've got more than a gb of free space on the ipad, just upgrade in the settings on the ipad, it doesnt need plugging into a computer (it may well want to be plugged into the mains though).

iPhone explorer for windows will let you pull down tracks of your iOS device, http://www.downloadbestsoft.com/iPhone-Explorer-for-Windows.html


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 26, 2012)

iPhone explorer 





sim667 said:


> If you've got more than a gb of free space on the ipad, just upgrade in the settings on the ipad, it doesnt need plugging into a computer (it may well want to be plugged into the mains though).
> 
> iPhone explorer for windows will let you pull down tracks of your iOS device, http://www.downloadbestsoft.com/iPhone-Explorer-for-Windows.html



thanks for the tips, but I can't upgrade via settings because my current iOS is too old (4.something I think) and iPhone explorer won't do it without paying for an upgrade, and I kind of resent having to pay to copy my own files! I think I'm going to be spending the next week ripping all my CDs again


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you not got the old computer where you could just put all the files on an external hard drive?

iphone explorer is paid for, but you can copy ten tracks at a time, and there's no limit to how many times you can copy 10 tracks (on a mac anyway).

Sharepod is free for windows and does exactly what you want


----------



## elbows (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> iPhone explorer
> 
> thanks for the tips, but I can't upgrade via settings because my current iOS is too old (4.something I think) and iPhone explorer won't do it without paying for an upgrade, and I kind of resent having to pay to copy my own files! I think I'm going to be spending the next week ripping all my CDs again


 
You could try to put a silver lining on the cd ripping by doing it at a higher quality this time (although obviously you may have used a pretty high quality last time, just looking for a positive here)


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Have you not got the old computer where you could just put all the files on an external hard drive?
> 
> iphone explorer is paid for, but you can copy ten tracks at a time, and there's no limit to how many times you can copy 10 tracks (on a mac anyway).
> 
> Sharepod is free for windows and does exactly what you want



as if you didn't know, you are a genius. thanks very much.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Having a look at that Sharepod....would it mean you didn't have to use ITunes at all?


----------

